# Applet wird geladen aber nicht angezeigt



## JoChris (8. Aug 2005)

Hallo Zusammen!

Mein Programm enthält mehrere Seiten mit jeweils mehreren Applets. Eine Seite enthält u.a. eine Applet mit einer Tabelle, die alle Datensätze auflistet. Von dort kann man zu einer Seite mit Allen Details zum Datensatz springen. Beim ersten Aufruf wird Alles korrekt angezeigt. Springt man mehrmals von einer Seite zur anderen und wieder zurück, kann es passieren, dass die Applets geladen werden (dies zeigt die Statusleiste an und dies wird auch durch debeuggen bestätigt), aber nicht angezeigt werden. Dann wird nur eine leere Seite angezeigt und es werden nicht mal mehr HTML- oder PHP-Dinge ausgegeben. Kommt das jemandem bekannt vor und vor allem, kann mir jemand helfen?

Um das cachen der Seite zu verhindern werden zum einen ZufallsIDs mit übergeben, zum anderen werden die html-Metas
<meta http-equiv="cache-control" content="no-cache">
<meta http-equiv="expires" content="0">
verwendet.

Schönen Gruß, JoChris


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Aug 2005)

hm, nein so ein Problem kenne ich nicht.
Aber wenn die Applets in den Seiten mit einem (unsichtbaren) statischen "Steuer-Applet" kommunizieren würden, welches in einem anderen Frame der Seite liegt, könntest du auf das Caching-Zeugs verzichten.
Das Steuer-Applet würde quasi alle nötigen Daten entgegennehmen, (aktuell) halten und bei Bedarf an die anderen Applets ausgeben.


----------



## JoChris (11. Aug 2005)

Ok, Problem gelöst; die Seite wurde 2mal aufgerufen aufgrund von 2 identiechen Listenern an einer JTable


----------

